# Mohonk Homebrew Herf



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Saturday Mohonk Home Brewer Association group brew session....We made a hefeweiss, sampled great beers (home brew and rare & delicious craft brews) then had a little herf session....










There's Ashecte, 4th from left; I'm to his right (ha, just noticed....I've got some kind of smoke whiskers goin' on! or cartoon snortin' bull smoke!)....Cave Dave, on the far right, will soon be a member of Puff!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Had a nice ash going with my Shorty...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice Ken! looks like a great time.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

nothing better than having a good smoke with a nice brew! looks like fun!


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like you know how to throw a party, Ken!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Looks like you know how to throw a party, Ken!


well, that's the beauty of the homebrew club...a bunch of like-minded guys get together to brew, drink some, enjoy a stick....and it's a party!


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

That was a great day I wish I was there for more of the brew but the Herf was great and back at Jamie's was awesome too !!! We should plan a herf every brew day.


----------

